# RAF Upwood At Night....A Cold Wet/Snowy One! - Feb 2017



## BarryLynch (Feb 12, 2017)

Good evening Ladies & Gentleman,

Let me start with some background information it was 8.03pm on a cold Essex night, not a creature was stirring and snow had decended upon us. the question was asked, do we have a nice night in the warm with some beers or walk around in the early hours of the morning freezing looking for tanks? Welcome to RAF Upwood!

After doing some research we were led to belive this place had easy entry, easy is an aboslute understatement so if your looking for your first explore or something leisurely then this is the place! Our first thoughts were this is massive and why do we not do this during the day,I cannot reccomend this place enough as it was really good! anyway here she is.









Everything is quite vandalised and broken/burnt. I also noticed that it is used as a air soft place im guessing from the bullet marks etc. to be fair its a cracking place for it!

We had a look through some of the outer buildings and my god was it eerie.









Unexploded paint grenade anyone?





This really was a vast site and you could easily get lost at night, especially if your clowning around.

















We found a giant tower with a homemade ladder, I didnt even try it as I dislike heights anyway and probably would of made feel like the drawing below.

















Anyway the thing we were most excited about and most puzzled how on earth random tanks are just left to rot (Can anyone shed some light on that?)

















Yes the inner child did come out and we have lots of tank pictures with all of us, the joy of Urbexing is being somewhere at 2am freezing with your best pals and not wanting to be anywhere else in the world!

I thank you for your time & hope that you will view our next report 

Cheers


----------



## joe roberts (Feb 12, 2017)

Great report 

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## HughieD (Feb 12, 2017)

Puts a different spin on it deffo.


----------



## smiler (Feb 12, 2017)

HughieD said:


> Puts a different spin on it deffo.


It certainly looks different at night, I think it adds something to the graffiti, I liked it Barry, Thanks


----------



## BarryLynch (Feb 12, 2017)

smiler said:


> It certainly looks different at night, I think it adds something to the graffiti, I liked it Barry, Thanks


Cheers guys, thats why i like going at night, there plenty of fantastic day time threads with brilliant hd visuals, the dark makes you focus on the smaller details sometimes.


----------



## HughieD (Feb 12, 2017)

BarryLynch said:


> brilliant hd visuals



Surely an oxymoron if there ever was one!


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 12, 2017)

Nice one, yeah you'll just have to go back in the day


----------



## Wyton (Feb 13, 2017)

This place has more suprises than you can shake a stick at..for instance you may or may not be aware that RAF Upwood is connected to both USAF Alconbury and USAF Molesworth via Tunnels,not idea if now blocked off or still in use but certainly were.

Also the Medical centre (you may have seen a large Brown gate opposite the Phone box next to Vailiant Square,thats the mini estate directly opposite RAF upwood) which has now been knocked down,had multiple lower floors and was in fact Nuclear proof.

Kinda cool when your young having a close relative working on Both Upwood and Alconbury for the MOD and attached to the USAF.

Back in either 84 or 85 they told us that Gadaffi had been Nuked...only turns out the Yanks had decided not to nuke him,sadly all the staff wearing the "We nuked Gaddafi" T shirts had not been told...Who said Americans were trigger happy.

Upwood was supposedly a "Teaching" base...very dull and boring...yeah ok..lol

Remeber well being allowed on base as a young kid and playing with my friends from both Base and Vailiant square...didnt appreciate the privilage of being allowed on base unescorted and basicly hanging out on a cool place,the 4th of July celebrations were off the scale compared to how locals partied.


----------



## Jagostar (Feb 15, 2017)

It's best to go at night as they have security during the day now


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Feb 16, 2017)

I like RAF Upwood even though there's not a hell of a lot left to see...you certainly put a different spin on the place goin at night


----------



## PeskyP (Mar 27, 2017)

I visited recently and to cut a long story short, I found myself in the middle of a live paintball match... Saying that, it was a relief as I had first thought it might have been a military training exercise! Luckily I didn't get hit, couple of close shots though


----------



## Diamond Joe (Apr 1, 2017)

I have no idea why those tanks were left to rot there but, curiously, despite the effective urban camouflage that one looks surprisingly like a Soviet PT-76 amphibious light tank. Quite what that was doing there is anyone's guess?


----------



## matt8 (Jun 2, 2017)

Very nice find


----------

